# Sunset Platy question



## maire

We just added a pair of sunset platy to my sons tank. The male seems to be quite outgoing and nothing bothers him...the female seems to be in the rocks or plants always...seldom out where you can see her.

The only other fish in it are 6 neons and a trio of lemon guppy. The water in the tank is ok and this tank has been in use for six years now.

I added meds as preventative when I put the new fish in and followed newcomer procedures.

Can this shyness be a normal trait for her or is this still something I should be concerned with?


----------



## swimmers

She may be hiding due to the males aggression. It's better to have at least 2 if not 3 females per male so the agression/mating is spread out some. She could be trying to adjust to the new surroundings & tank mates also. I've had a few that were shy - especially at first. Will she come out at feeding time to eat?


----------



## maire

Yes she does...since yesterday. On Sunday when we got her she did not. 

The male seems to be ignoring her mostly. The only thing that did pick on her was a micky mouse platy female which we moved. (that mmp-f picked on anything smaller than herself i learned)

I will pick up a couple more females and see if that helps.

Thanks.


----------



## swimmers

Sounds good Maire. I have had a female or two like that also, no one was safe around her, not even the males. I like the sunsets, they are very pretty. I have a few babies from mine. On one it seems the colors blended & she's sort of a peach color w/ black tail. Have fun & good luck!


----------



## Fish n chips

Yes with Livebearers the rule is 1 male to every 2 females this will help I bet you


----------



## Lydia

yah, you probably want 2-3 females per male


----------



## Lexus

With my coral platies I have 2 males and 5 females...


----------



## fish_doc

Also if they are new additions sometimes the fish just need time to recover from the tank changes and trips. Give her a few days and maybe the SUNset WILL COME OUT TOMORROW. BET YOUR BOTTOM DOLLAR THAT TOMORROW. Sorry I get sidetracked from time to time. Anyway If she does not come out see if you can get a good look at her and make sure she is eating. As long as she is in good health I would not worry.


----------

